# هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية



## Patriot (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخواني الاحباء *


*سؤال خطر ببالي ارجو ان اجد له ردا من قبلكم *


*هل هناك اي عقوبة في المسيحية *

*بمعنى *
*اذا سرق احد المسيحيين او زنا فهل هناك اي نوع من انواع العقوبات الارضية ام ان الموضوع يعود للرب وحده فهو الذي يحاسب البشر على افعالهم *

*و طبعا هذا السؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة خصوصا مع ازدياد حالات الزنا و الاطفال الغير شرعيين الذين يملئون العالم حتى ان بأمكاننا ان نجزم ان ما يفوق الـ 50 % من اطفال الولايات المتحدة هم ابناء غير شرعيين *

*و في نفس الوقت التهرب الضريبي مما قد يضر بمصلحة الدول التي نعيش فيها و السرقة و النهب و القتل *

*طبعا هنا نتحدث عن الحالات الفردية التي قد تصدر من احد الاشخاص المسيحيين *

*انتظر الرد *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي Patriot*



Patriot قال:


> *اخواني الاحباء *
> 
> 
> *سؤال خطر ببالي ارجو ان اجد له ردا من قبلكم *
> ...



​*أخ Patriot*​*أو أن أقول المسيحية حياة سمائية تجلنا نحن الأرضين سمائين*
*فنحن عندما نخطئ وهذا وارد جداً لأنني إنسان ترابي *
*أخطئ أمام الله فواجب علي أن أتوب *
*بغض النظر عن العقوبة الأرضية*
*فلو كنت أخطأت في حق غيري وتطاولت علي حقوقه فلابد أن أُعاقب من الناس "كقانون وضعي" وأُعاقب من الله "كقانون إلهي"*
*ولكني أقدم التوبة لله لعلني أستحق الرحمة*

*وفي النهاية أحب أن أقول لك أن الإنسان سواء مسيحي أو غير ذلك فهو عضو في مجتمع وهذا المجتمع له قوانين وينبغي أن أحي في كنفها *
*والمسيحية تطالبنا بالخضوع للرؤساء *
*والمسيحية ديانة منظمة ومرتبه ولها طقس أي نظام تسير عليه*
*وعلي فكرة هناك أيضاً عقوبات داخل الكنيسة ولكنها عقوبات روحية تتناسب مع الخطأ الذي وقع من الشخص *​


Patriot قال:


> *و طبعا هذا السؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة خصوصا مع ازدياد حالات الزنا و الاطفال الغير شرعيين الذين يملئون العالم حتى ان بأمكاننا ان نجزم ان ما يفوق الـ 50 % من اطفال الولايات المتحدة هم ابناء غير شرعيين *



*أشك في هذه النسبة*
*فمع أنني أرفض السياسة الأمريكية وأرفض حرياتها الذائدة أشك في النسبة وأقول لك أن معظم الأمريكان شعب راقي ومتحضر*
*ويعرفون ما هو واجباتهم وحقوقهم*
*وفكرة الأرتباط دون زواج هذا من عاداتهم وليس للكنيسة والمسيحية دخل فيه*​


Patriot قال:


> *و في نفس الوقت التهرب الضريبي مما قد يضر بمصلحة الدول التي نعيش فيها و السرقة و النهب و القتل *



*طبعاً الكلام دة في مصر بس*
*ال أكثرها مسلمين !!!!!!!!*​


Patriot قال:


> *طبعا هنا نتحدث عن الحالات الفردية التي قد تصدر من احد الاشخاص المسيحيين *



*كم حالة تقريباً مسيحية مقارنة بكم الحالات المسلمة ؟؟؟؟*​


Patriot قال:


> *بكل محبة *


*بكل محبة أجبتك وأحب أن أقول لك أنني لم أقصد أي شئ قد يغضبك وإن حدث فلتسامحني*
*وتذكر أن كل ما قلته من حالات شاذة هي من طبيعة الإنسان ولا دخل لديانته فيها*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Patriot (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخي Patriot*
> 
> *مرحبا بالحبيب Twin *
> ...





*اعتقد اني متفق و اياك على موضوع الحالات الشاذة و لم اغضب منك فاختلاف وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضية *

*انتظر اجابة منك اخي الكريم *


----------



## Ramzi (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

حجاوب باختصااااااااااااااااااااار

المسيحية ليست دستور للحياه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انها طريقة للوصول للسماء
وهما كانت هناك عقوبات ارضيه فهي ليس لها علاقة باي حسابات في الاخرة !!!


----------



## انت الفادي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح اخوتي الاحبة.

اري ان الاخوة المسلمين لا يبحثون عن ايمان و حياة و روحانيات.. بل يبحثون عن من يقودهم.. ولا مؤاخذة من يريهم كيف يدخلون الحمام..

سامحوني في هذا الكلام و لكن هذا هو المفهوم الذي اوحيتم به الي من كلامك.
فالله اعطي البشر قانون او شريعة يسيروا بها في حياتهم حتي يرتقي بهم من مرتبة الهمجية الي مرتبة الترتيب و الرقي.. و بعد ذلك ارتقي الله بهم الي مرتبة اعلي و هي
هذه كلمتي.. إن تسير بها احبك او لا تسير بها فتحمل وزر خطيئتك وحدك.

كما يفعل الاب مع ابنائه.. فنجد ان الاب عندما كانو اطفاله صغار.. كان يحدد لهم مواقيت نومهم.. و مواقيت اكلهم و لعبهم و مواقيت المزاكرة و الي اخره.. و لكن بعد ان يصل الاطفال الي سن معين فنجد الاب يطلق لابنائه الحرية و يتم رفع هذه القوانين  وبالرغم من رفعها فنجد ان احد الابناء ماذال يسير بها و الاخر لا يسير بها.
فنجد احدهم يعرف ما يسر ابيه فيفعله دون الحاجة الي قانون او حرمان او عقوبات.. و الاخر لا يفعل الا ما هو مقرر عليه فقط فبالتالي يفعل احدهم اكثر من الاخر.. الذي يحب ابيه يفعل ما هو مطلوب منه و اكثر.. و الاخر لا يفعل الا ما هو مطلوب منه فقط.

هذه هي الحياة التي يريد الله ان يوصلنا اليها.

فنجد ان الله قال لا تزني... فهل نحتاج الي عقوبة حتي ننفذ الوصية؟؟؟ هل انحدر بنا الامر الي ان نكون شعب لا يسير الا بالكرباج؟؟؟
الله يقول لنا لا تكذب.. فهل نحتاج الي عقوبة حتي لا نفعل  الكذب؟؟

عزيزي المسلم.. اسمح لي ان اقول لك.. احتياجك الي قوانين تسير بها هو كمن يبحث عن شخص يحمل لجامك كي يقودك الي الحظيرة..
مع انك تعرف اين هي الحظيرة.. و تعرف الطريق اليها ... فلماذا تحتاج من يقودك باللجام؟؟؟
لماذا لا تذهب الي الحظيرة  بنفسك دون ان يدفعك احد اليها او يجبرك احد اليها؟؟

سامحوني.. و لكن نجد في صفحات الفتاوي الاسلامية ما هو مخجل بصراحة.. فنجد احدهم يسأل هل يدخل الحمام بقدمه اليمني او اليسري.. و اخر يسأل هل يقدر ان يستحم اا استيقظ الصباح ووجد نفسه قد احتلم ام لا.
و مثل هذه الاسألة التي لا تقدم و لا تؤخر يا عزيزي.
و العجيب انت بنفسك تقول ان الله لا ينظر الي وجوه الناس بل الي قلوبهم... فما دخل كل هذا بالله و الايمان؟


----------



## كويتي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



> اري ان الاخوة المسلمين لا يبحثون عن ايمان و حياة و روحانيات.. بل يبحثون عن من يقودهم






> والمسيحية تطالبنا بالخضوع للرؤساء



استاذ انت الفادي  ما تلاحظ معاي ان ردك داش عرض بالموضوع ...

صاحبك يقول المسيحية تطالبكم بالخضوع للروساء ... يعني ريس الدولة اللي انت فيها يرسم لك طريق تمشي عليه وان تعديت حدودك راح تعاقب ... وتجي تقول المسلمين يبحثون على من يقودهم يادي النيله... وياليت تحترم قوانين المنتدى وتلتزم فيها ... هذا القسم مخصص للرد على على الشبهات المسيحيه فشكو تطترق للأسلاميات ...

سلام


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> سلام المسيح اخوتي الاحبة.
> 
> اري ان الاخوة المسلمين لا يبحثون عن ايمان و حياة و روحانيات.. بل يبحثون عن من يقودهم.. ولا مؤاخذة من يريهم كيف يدخلون الحمام..
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك
تحدثت عن الذي لم استطع ان اعبر عنه
الرب يباركك اخي ..


----------



## انت الفادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



كويتي قال:


> استاذ انت الفادي  ما تلاحظ معاي ان ردك داش عرض بالموضوع ...
> 
> صاحبك يقول المسيحية تطالبكم بالخضوع للروساء ... يعني ريس الدولة اللي انت فيها يرسم لك طريق تمشي عليه وان تعديت حدودك راح تعاقب ... وتجي تقول المسلمين يبحثون على من يقودهم يادي النيله... وياليت تحترم قوانين المنتدى وتلتزم فيها ... هذا القسم مخصص للرد على على الشبهات المسيحيه فشكو تطترق للأسلاميات ...
> 
> سلام



عزيزي.. انا لم اتكلم عن الاسلام بل تكلمت مع الاخوة المسلمين مباشرة..فلا اعتقد توجيه الحديث الي شخص المتحدث هو خروج عن القوانين. فأنت تتحدث الي كمسلم.. و انا اخاطبك كمسلم.. فهل هذا شئ يسيئ اليك؟؟؟ اذا كان شئ يسيئ اليك فانا اعتزر و اخاطبك بأسم عزيزي الغير مسلم.

الخضوع لهم في السياسة و ليس ان اسلمه عقلي يا عزيزي..و هنا ليس الحديث عن الرؤساء الدينيين بل الرؤساء السياسيين.. فما علاقة هذا بذاك؟؟؟

نحن نخضع للرئيس السياسي في القانون الوضعي اي القوانين البشرية.. و لا ننقضها.. و لكن ايضا لا نتبعه في الامور الدينية.. ولا نخالف تعاليم السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس.

فنحن لا نتبع الرئيس السياسي في ما يخالف العقيدة و اوامر الرب. و لذلك كان هذا الفرق بين الاثنين لان السياسة لها اغراض دنياوية و الدين له اغراض روحية سمائية.. و بخلط الاثنين معا اذن تكون كمن يقف في منتصف الطريق و لا يقدر ان يذهب شمالا او يمينا لانه لا يدري ما هو يريد.


عزيزي... من يسير علي المسيحية صحيحا.. لن يقع تحت طائلة القانون يوما ما..
فالقوانين الوضعية تعاقب من يسرق مثلا... فأنا كمسيحي يعلمني كتابي ان لا اسرق.. فإذا كنت انا مسيحي حق.. فلن اسرق..
و بالتالي لن اقع تحت طائلة القانون.


----------



## انت الفادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> تحدثت عن الذي لم استطع ان اعبر عنه
> الرب يباركك اخي ..



ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذي.


----------



## Patriot (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

*اخواني الاحباء *

*ارى ان الموضوع تحول الى ساحة حامية الوطيس و لكن بأدب جم من الطرفين و هذا ما احبه و شكرا للجميع ممن شاركوا على هذه الاخلاق العالية في الحوار و اتمى ان انستمر على هذا المنوال من النقد البناء *

*سأعود قريبا لأرد على كافة الردود تباعا *

*شكرا للجميع مرة اخرى *


----------



## Patriot (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> حجاوب باختصااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> المسيحية ليست دستور للحياه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> انها طريقة للوصول للسماء
> وهما كانت هناك عقوبات ارضيه فهي ليس لها علاقة باي حسابات في الاخرة !!!


 
*اهلا بالحبيب رمزي *

*بمعنى اذا سرق احدهم طبعا هنا نتحدث عن شخص مسيحي*

*و عوقب من قبل الدولة بالعقوبة المشروعة في القوانين الوضعية لهذه الدولة *

*فهل في نهاية العالم او في يوم القيامة سيعاقب مرة اخرى من قبل الرب على هذه السرقة *


----------



## Patriot (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> و اهلا بك يا ضرغام .....:bud:


*طيب حبيبي رمزي بفرض ان هذا الشخص يعيش في دولة اسلامية فما رأيك ان تطبق عليه العقوبات الاسلامية من قطع يد و جلد و رجم .... الخ *

*و لاحظ ايضا ان الرب في الكتاب المقدس اكتفى بالطلب من البشر اي لا تزني او لا تسرق هي عبارة عن طلب و اكتفى ايضا ان هدد بالعقوبة الاخروية و بالتالي لولا وجود القانون الموضوع من البشر لكان الوضع فوضى تامة *


----------



## Patriot (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> سلام المسيح اخوتي الاحبة.
> 
> ا*هلا بالحبيب انت الفادي *
> 
> ...


 
*في هذه معك حق ففعلا انا استغرب احيانا لهذه الاسئلة التي اجدها على المنتديات الاسلامية فالله لن يقف عند طريقة دخول الحمام و الخروج منه طبعا *


----------



## Patriot (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول:
> يحكم الرؤساء الدينيين بما هو موجود في كتبهم و يحكم الرؤساء السياسييين بما هو موجود في الدستور.
> 
> لاننا نجد ان القانون الوضعي يتغير من وقت لاخر..فهل الدين يتغير معه ايضا؟؟؟
> ...


 

*كلامك في هذه النقطة صحيح فلن يفلت احد ابدا من عقاب الله و لكن ياترى اذا لم *
*يوجد هناك عقوبات فهل يستمر العالم حتى و ان كانت العقوبات التي قد توضع من البشر غير عادلة احيانا *

*مثلا العقوبة التي ذكرتها لك في روسيا *
*لو انها طبقت على احد ما فما ذنب هذا الانسان ان عوقب و دفع حياته ثمنا لخطأ بسيط ارتكبه*

*ايضا كمثال تجد ان ماليزيا تطبق حكم الاعدام على متعاطي المخدرات و ليس فقط على من تاجر بها *
*فهل تجد ان متعاطي المخدرات يجب ان يعدم بدل ان يعالج *


----------



## Patriot (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول:
> يحكم الرؤساء الدينيين بما هو موجود في كتبهم و يحكم الرؤساء السياسييين بما هو موجود في الدستور.
> 
> لاننا نجد ان القانون الوضعي يتغير من وقت لاخر..فهل الدين يتغير معه ايضا؟؟؟
> ...


 
*طبعا كلامك صحيح هنا فلن يفلت احد ابدا من عقوبة الله و لن يظلم الله احدا ايضا *
*و لكن في ظل ان ترك الرب موضوع العقوبات للبشر فهل تظن معي ان هذا الموضوع قد يكون غير عادل احيانا *
*كموضوع العقوبة التي ذكرتها لك في روسيا فهل من المعقول ان يدفع احدهم حياته كعقوبة ثمنا لخطأ بسيط ارتكبه و كل ذلك لماذا بسبب عدم وجود قانون من قبل الرب يحدد عقوبة هذا الشخص المخطأ *

*ايضا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر *
*في ماليزيا قد يدفع احدهم حياته لتعاطيه المخدرات و ليس للاتجار فيها فقط *

*فتخيل ان نعدم شخصا لتعاطيه المخدرات بدلا من ان نعالجه *

*هذا و اعذرني اني سأتطرق لموضوع العقوبات التي كانت تنفذ من قبل الكنيسة في العصور الوسطى حيث ان المتهمين بالهرطقات كانوا يعدمون حرقا كغاليليو او بعض السحرة و المشعوذين *

*فمن الذي اعطى الحق للكنيسة ان تنهي حياة اي شخص طالما ان الكتاب المقدس او الشريعة المسيحية على العموم لم تحتوي على اي نوع من انواع العقوبات الارضية *


----------



## انت الفادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

عزيزي باتريوت

اهلا بك في الموضوع عضوا محاور مهذب كما اعتدنا منك.

ليس الموضوع هنا هو حرب باردة او حلبة صراع بل هو رأي و رأي اخر لا اكثر و لا اقل.



> *ابدا حبيبي لكن عدم وجود اي نوع من انواع العقوبات في الكتاب المقدس لهو امر يبعث على الحيرة خصوصا ان العهد القديم احتوى على الكثير من العقوبات الارضية و بالتالي هل يغير الرب شريعته بهذا الشكل الكبير *



الله لم يغير من شريعتها او اسلوبه و لكن كما اوضحنا مسبقا كانت الشريعة هي للارتقاء بالبشر الي حد الوصول الي الوعي الكامل بأرادة الله و مشيئته.

فنجد ان مهمة تنفيذ هذه العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الشريعة متروكة للكهنة فقط و هم سبط واحد.. بمعني ان الغرض من هذا توضيح للشعب انه ليس كل انسان مستحق ان يحكم بل هو الكاهن فقط هو الذي يحكم..فلا فرق هنا بين متعلم و جاهل.. فمهما ارتقي اليهودي في العلم و الدين فهو ليس من حقه ان يحكم  علي الاخرين بل الامر متروك فقط للكهنة.. و بالتالي اراد الله ان يعلم الشعب ان الانسان مهما ارتقي و ارتفع في العلم فهو لا يقدر ان يكون اعلي من الكاهن و احكم منه... ثم جاء الجزء الثاني من التعليم وهو ان حتي الكهنة هم ايضا بشر.. اذن بالتالي يجب ان يكون هناك كاهنا هو الوحيد العادل و خالي من الخطية هو يحكم بينهم و يحكم عليهم و لهم.. فكان السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الكاهن علي رتبة ملكي صادق.

بقية الرد علي هذه النقطة يأتي في النقطة التالية لانه ينتمي اليها:


> *مع احترامي الشديد لك و لكن الاب ايضا يفرض بعض العقوبات على اطفاله كي يربيهم كحرمانهم من المصروف او من الخروج من المنزل و قد يصل الامر احيانا للضرب و من خلال مثالك نسيت ان تذكر ايضا ان بعض الابناء لا يفعل حتى ماهو مطلوب منه ابدا و بالتالي الطريقة التي ذكرتها في التعامل قد لا تصلح الا مع ابناء من الملائكة لا يخطئون و مثالك ايضا قد ينطبق على الايمان فنجد البعض يفني نفسه في العبادة ليرضي الرب و البعض الاخر لا يفعل الا ما هو مطلوب منه فقط و البعض الاخر ايضا تراه ينقاد وراء شهواته الكثيرة و بالتالي يقع في الخطيئة *



عزيزي.. لو قرأت مشاركتي جيدا لما وقعت انت في هذا الخطاء. فانا قلت ان الاب يعطي نظام للاطفال متي ينامو و متي يأكلوا و متي يزاكروا و متي يلعبوا ثم قلت بعد ذلك ولكن بعد ان يصلوا الي سن معين... فهذا السن الذي تكون فيه شخصية هذا الطفل او الانسان قد تكونت و اصبح قادرا علي التمييز و اختيار الخير و الشر.. او بحسب مثالنا هنا اختيار ما يرضي ابيه و ما يغضبه.
و لكن علي حسب كلامك ان الاب يبقي علي قوانينه حتي و لو اصبح ابنه في عمر الخمسين سنة؟؟؟ اي انه يمنع عن ابنه ابن ال 50 سنة المصروف كعقوبة؟؟؟ او دعنا نقول ابن ال 25 سنة.. هل يضربه و هو في هذا السن؟؟؟
و لكن دعنا نعود الي الواقع.. فنجد ان الابن الذي يحب ابيه حبا خالصا يعرف بحكم حياته الطويلة مع ابيه ما يرضي ابيه و ما يغضبه فنجده حبا في ابيه لا يفعل هذا.

عزيزي دعنا نوضح هذا المثال اكثر..
هذا الرجل وهو شاب انجبت له زوجته ابنين..فرباهم ابوهم علي الذهاب الي النوم في الساعة 8 مساء.. و اكل وجبات الغذاء و العشاء في مواقيت معينة.. و كبر الابنين و دخلو الجامعة..فهل سيستمر الاب في هذه القوانين؟؟؟
دعنا نقول انه لم يعد يتحدث عن هذه القوانين.. و لكنه اوضح لاولاده انه سيسعد لو انهم ناموا في هذه المواعيد و تجمعوا للغذاء و العشاء معا.
فكان احدهم و هو مطيع و محب لابيه يسارع دائما الي البيت في مواعيد الوجبات و يذهب الي النوم في الثامنة..  و الاخر.. لا يأتي اليي البيت في مواعيد الغذاء و العشاء و لكنه يأتي للنوم في ال 8 مساء..(ليس لانشغاله بشئ سوي اللهوا مع اصحابه)
فنجد ان الاب راضي عن ابنه الذي يأتي في مواعيده دائما.. و هو غير راضي عن ابنه الذي يتأخر دائما.
و دعنا نزيد الامر سؤا و نقول ان الابن الاخر اصبح شقيا.. و يتعاطي الخمر و يسرق و فاسد..
فماذا سيفعل الاب؟؟؟ هل سيضربه؟؟ هل سيمنع عنه المصروف؟؟ هل سيقتله؟؟؟ هل سيحبسه في البيت؟؟؟
لا لن يفعل.. كل ما سيفعله هو انه سيفتح باب البيت و يقول له اخرج من بيتي حتي لا تلوثه.. و بعد ان تتطهر عد الي.

فهو يحب ابنه و لا يقدر ان يضربه.. ولا ان يضره.. و لكنه في نفس الوقت لا يقبل ان يكون هناك فاسدا في بيته.. اذن فهو يطرده من رحمته.

اذن في العقيدة المسيحية.. انت متروك لحسن تقديرك و مقدار محبتك لله.. من يحب اكثر يعطي اكثر..فعلي حسب محبتك لله ستعطي الله من افعالك.



> *اخي الكريم احد الرؤساء الامريكيين زار موسكو في احد المرات فوجد انهم يطبقون عقوبة الاعدام على من لا يعبر الشارع من خلال ممر المشاة فأساءه هذا الموضوع فقال للرئيس الروسي ما ارخص الانسان عندكم *
> *فاستغرب الرئيس الروسي هذا القول و قال له لماذا *
> *فقال له الرئيس الامريكي من اجل عبور الشارع من ممر المشاة تعدمون الشخص *
> *فأجابه الرئيس الروسي انظر ياسيادة الرئيس منذ ان قررنا هذه العقوبة لم يقطع احد الشارع الا من خلال مر المشارة و بالتالي لم نضطر الى تنفيذ العقوبة في احد *
> ...



:smil15: اول مرة اسمع هذه الرواية و لكن دعنا نناقشها معا.

هل يعلم الرئيس الروسي اذا كان احد لا يتبع هذا القانون سرا؟؟ الس من المحتمل ان يكون هناك شخص يسير في الليل و وجد انه لا يوجد من يراقبه فقام بقطع الطريق من منتصفه؟؟ بالطبع لا يقدر.. و لكن هناك من يقدر علي ذلك.. بل و يقدر علي معرفة ما ستفعله حتي قبل ان تولد انت.. فهو وحده القادر ان يعرف..
اذن لا يقدر الرئيس ان يجزم 100 % انه كل الناس تتبع هذا القانون..
و لكن اسألك سؤال و ارجوا ان تعطيني اجابة قصيرة في مشاركة منفردة عليه
ماذا يحدث لو رفعنا هذا القانون من البلد؟؟ ما هي ردة فعل الناس؟

ثم النقطة الثانية من المثال ماذا يحدث لو ان هناك انسان كان يطارده بعض الاشرار و اضطر الي قطع الطريق في غير مكانه؟؟؟ هل هو من العدل ان يعدم من اجل ذلك؟؟
القانون اعمي.. و لا يعرف الظروف الا ما هو مثبت علي الاوراق.. 
اذن فهنا كان انسان ضحية لمحدودية عقولنا و معرفتنا.. و لكن هناك من هو غير محدود المعرفة و هو يعرف ماذا حدث..
اذن فلنترك له هو الحكم.. و نتبع نحن تعليمه و وصاياه.



> *جميع الناس تعرف اين هي الحظيرة كما ذكرت اخي الكريم و لكن ارجوك اخبرني دون تطرق الى المسلمين عدد الناس من اهل حيك اللذين يذهبون الى هذه الحظيرة من تلقاء نفسهم و يلتزمون بتعاليم الدين بالكامل و دون مواربة او تغيير و خطايا *



عزيزي.. لست انا من يحكم عليهم.. فماذا ادراني ربما يذهب احدهم الي حظيرة غير التي انا اذهب اليها و بالتالي لو قلت لك اني لم اراه و هو لا يذهب اذن فأنا اظلمه.
و لكن كما قلنا مسبقا.. كل واحد يعرف اين هي الحظيرة.. فلوا لم تذهب اليها بنفسك.. لن ينفعك احد حتي و لو جرك اليها جرا.



> *في هذه معك حق ففعلا انا استغرب احيانا لهذه الاسئلة التي اجدها على المنتديات الاسلامية فالله لن يقف عند طريقة دخول الحمام و الخروج منه طبعا*



كثرة التشريع و التضاربات ادت الي الشوشرة في الذهن.. و اعتماد الطرف علي الطرف الاخر ليفكر له.. فهو كسول و غير قادر علي البحث فيترك الغير يبحث له..
كما ان عامل الخوف هو احد الدوافع ايضا.. فنجد السائل يسأل لانه يخاف ان يفعل خطاء و بالتالي يفقد النظرة الصحيحة الي الله و ينسي تدريجيا ان الله رحمة و محبة ..حتي يصل به الامر الي تشوه صورة الله في عينه  و يعتقد ان الله سيعاقبه علي دخوله الحمام بالشمال او باليمين.


----------



## انت الفادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *طبعا كلامك صحيح هنا فلن يفلت احد ابدا من عقوبة الله و لن يظلم الله احدا ايضا *
> *و لكن في ظل ان ترك الرب موضوع العقوبات للبشر فهل تظن معي ان هذا الموضوع قد يكون غير عادل احيانا *
> *كموضوع العقوبة التي ذكرتها لك في روسيا فهل من المعقول ان يدفع احدهم حياته كعقوبة ثمنا لخطأ بسيط ارتكبه و كل ذلك لماذا بسبب عدم وجود قانون من قبل الرب يحدد عقوبة هذا الشخص المخطأ *
> 
> ...



عزيزي باتريوت.. 
سأدع هنا الكتاب المقدس هنا يتحدث عني فهو ابلغ مني مهما حاولت انا:
[Q-BIBLE]
رسالة معلمنا بوسل الي اهل رومية 2 : 17 - 29
   [SIZE=-2]17[/SIZE]  هوذا انت تسمى يهوديا وتتكل على الناموس وتفتخر بالله [SIZE=-2]18[/SIZE]  وتعرف مشيئته وتميّز الامور المتخالفة متعلما من الناموس [SIZE=-2]19[/SIZE]  وتثق انك قائد للعميان ونور للذين في الظلمة [SIZE=-2]20[/SIZE]  ومهذب للاغبياء ومعلّم للاطفال ولك صورة العلم والحق في الناموس. [SIZE=-2]21[/SIZE]  فانت اذا الذي تعلّم غيرك ألست تعلّم نفسك.الذي تكرز ان لا يسرق أتسرق.[SIZE=-2]22  الذي تقول ان لا يزنى اتزني.الذي تستكره الاوثان أتسرق الهياكل.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]23[/SIZE]  الذي تفتخر بالناموس أبتعدي الناموس تهين الله. [SIZE=-2]24[/SIZE]  لان اسم الله يجدّف عليه بسببكم بين الامم كما هو مكتوب. [SIZE=-2]25[/SIZE]  فان الختان ينفع ان عملت بالناموس.ولكن ان كنت متعديا الناموس فقد صار ختانك غرلة. [SIZE=-2]26[/SIZE]  اذا ان كان الاغرل يحفظ احكام الناموس أفما تحسب غرلته ختانا. [SIZE=-2]27[/SIZE]  وتكون الغرلة التي من الطبيعة وهي تكمل الناموس تدينك انت الذي في الكتاب والختان تتعدى الناموس. [SIZE=-2]28[/SIZE]  لان اليهودي في الظاهر ليس هو يهوديا ولا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختانا [SIZE=-2]29[/SIZE]  بل اليهودي في الخفاء هو اليهودي.وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان.الذي مدحه ليس من الناس بل من الل
[/Q-BIBLE]

هنا اراد الوحي ان ينبهنا الي ان الخطاء الصغير يجعلنا غير متأهلين بأن نحكم علي الاخرين..

اما بالنسبة للوصايا العشر فأرجع الي انجيل متي الاصحاحات 5 و 6 و 7


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *اهلا بالحبيب رمزي *
> 
> *بمعنى اذا سرق احدهم طبعا هنا نتحدث عن شخص مسيحي*
> 
> ...


 
انا سأجاوب بما اتوقعه
وليس اكثر

*



فهل في نهاية العالم او في يوم القيامة سيعاقب مرة اخرى من قبل الرب على هذه السرقة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وحسب اعتقادي ... نعم سيحاسب .....*


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *و لاحظ ايضا ان الرب في الكتاب المقدس اكتفى بالطلب من البشر اي لا تزني او لا تسرق هي عبارة عن طلب و اكتفى ايضا ان هدد بالعقوبة الاخروية و بالتالي لولا وجود القانون الموضوع من البشر لكان الوضع فوضى تامة *


 
كتابنا المقدس يحثنا على حب الوطن والولاء له ، مع اعطاء الحاكم حقه علينا من الحب والولاء والاخلاص ( اعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله ، لله ).. 

إنجيل متى الاصحاح 22  الايه 21 

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعْطُوا إِذاً مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ». 

لن تكون هناك فوضى
لأننا دستور للدولة سوف يكون رادع لاي من تلك الامور ...
اشكرك يا pateriot على روعه نقاشك:flowers:


----------



## antonius (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

اسمحوا لي بتدخل بسيط...
من المعروف ان لكل شعب او امة او قبيلة تقاليد خاصة بها بالاضافة الى ان للزمن تاثير هائل على هذه التقاليد
فمثلا دستور اي دولة يتطور بمرور الزمن...فمن غير المعقول مثلا تطبيق مسلة حمورابي اليوم كدستور لاي دولة مهما بلغ تخلفها...فهو كان القانون الكامل وقتها...وهو لا يساوي اليوم شيئا غير قيمته الاثرية
مع ملاحضة انه لا يمكن تطبيق دستور موحد على جميع الشعوب....تخيل ان امريكا والسعودية يحكمها قانون واحد مثلا؟!!!!!!!!!هل سيصلح؟؟؟من سيفرضه وهل يطبق؟؟وهل هناك احتمال بان النتيجة واحدة؟؟
اعزائي....الانجيل ليس دستور يوضع ليزول مع زمانه وليس لعدد محدود من الناس...
العقوبة الالهية في السماء..فقط
العقوبة الارضية هي من صنع البشر...وللبشر...


----------



## Patriot (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزتي لم يتناول احدنا عن صانع الحكم..الحكم موجود و لكننا نتكلم عن مطبق هذا الحكم...فهل يتصف مطبق الحكم هذا.. بالعدل المطلق و المعرفة الغير محدودة؟؟؟
> لا.. و لذلك كي يتخذ حكمه سيعتمد علي بشر اخرين مثل جمع الادلة و الشهود.. و غيره..
> هو حتي الان يطبق شرع الله.. و لكن ماذا لو كانو الشهود متواطئين.. ماذا لو حكم القاضي علي المجرم حكم ظلم.؟؟ اليس هو ايضا بشر يخطئ و يصيب؟؟؟
> و ماذا لو كانت كل الادلة ضده و لكنه مع ذلك بالفعل برئ؟؟؟ هل يمتلك القاضي امكانية العلم بالغيب حتي يعرف الحقيقة؟؟ بالطبع لا... فماذا سيحدث؟؟؟ سيستخدم الحكم العادل من الله (الشريعة) و يطبقها تطبيق خاطئ علي انسان مظلوم.. اذن فمن هو الظالم هنا؟؟؟ هل نقول القاضي ظالم؟؟؟ القاضي ليس الا عبد المأمور... اذن من هو الظالم؟؟؟ الاله الذي اعطي بشر ناقصين عدل و معرفة مثل هذه السلطة لمحاسبة الاخرين.
> ...


 
*و ما رايك بـ ( خير الامور اوسطها ) *

*ما رأيك بـ ( يسر و لا تعسر ) *

*و الامثلة كثيرة *

*اخي الكريم اذا عدت لموضوع الصيام مثلا تجد ان الله يسر على من لا يستطيع الصيام *

*اذا عدت لموضوع الصلاة مثلا تجد ان الانسان يستطيع ان يصلي واقفا او جالسا او مستلقيا حتى في حال لم يستطع الوقوف *

*اذا عدت لموضوع الزكاة تجد ان الشخص اذا لم يستطع ان يدفع الزكاة فإن الزكاة تجب له *

*اذا عدت لموضوع الحج و هو فيه سفر بعيد و مشقة كبيرة تجد ان الله اضاف ( من استطاع اليه سبيلا ) *

*و هذه هي اركان الاسلام *
*و اما بالنسبة للعقوبات فترى التغليظ في موضوع التاكد قبل تنفيذ العقوبة خوفا من ان يظلم الانسان *
*و ترى موضوع الاستتابة الى الله قبل تنفيذ العقوبة *

*فبعد كل هذه المرونة و تقول لي لا توجد مرونة في الاسلام *

*اعتقد ان الموضوع اصبح اوضح بالنسبة للجميع *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



> و ما رايك بـ ( خير الامور اوسطها )
> 
> ما رأيك بـ ( يسر و لا تعسر )
> 
> ...


اخي بورترات بالنسبة للعقوبات في الاسلام انا هعمل موضوع جديد في المنتدي الاسلامي وهنتظرك فية

فارجوك عليك ان تعلم ان هذا ركن مخصص للاسئلة المسيحية وليس للاسلامية وسنناقش كل هذا في الموضوع الجديد انتظروني


----------



## Patriot (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



marounandrew قال:


> اخي بورترات بالنسبة للعقوبات في الاسلام انا هعمل موضوع جديد في المنتدي الاسلامي وهنتظرك فية
> 
> فارجوك عليك ان تعلم ان هذا ركن مخصص للاسئلة المسيحية وليس للاسلامية وسنناقش كل هذا في الموضوع الجديد انتظروني


 
*الحبيب مارون *
*اهلا بك في هذا لموضوع اخي الكريم *
*و اسمي هنا اخي الكريم هو باتريوت اي الوطني *


*ارعف تمام المعرفة ان هذا المنتدى مخصص للمسيحيات و لكن بما انكم اعضاء مباركون فأنتم تعلمون القوانين اكثر منا جميعا *

*و اجابتي كانت مجرد تعليق على استفسارات الاخ انت الفادي الذي طرحها في هذا المنتدى *

*عموما انتظر موضوعك في المنتدى الاسلامي بفارغ الصبر *


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *و طبعا هذا السؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة خصوصا مع ازدياد حالات الزنا و الاطفال الغير شرعيين الذين يملئون العالم حتى ان بأمكاننا ان نجزم ان ما يفوق الـ 50 % من اطفال الولايات المتحدة هم ابناء غير شرعيين *


 
منتظر منك الدليل على هذا الكلام, و الا سأقوم بمعاقبتك قانونيا

منتظر ردك, و اي ردك خارج عن هذا سيحذف...


----------



## Patriot (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> منتظر منك الدليل على هذا الكلام, و الا سأقوم بمعاقبتك قانونيا
> 
> منتظر ردك, و اي ردك خارج عن هذا سيحذف...


 
*الاخ ماي روك الحبيب *

*اولا لا ارى ان هناك داعي للتطرق الى موضوع العقاب القانوني فنحن لسنا في محكمة *

*و اذا كنت عضوا غير مرغوب فيه في هذا الموقع فيمكنك ان تخبرني بذلك و لا مانع لدي من الانسحاب *

*بالنسبة للادلة سأوردها لك تباعا*


----------



## Patriot (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

اولا - مركز الدراسات أمان 

على الرابط 
http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmprint.php?ArtID=843

*دراسة للدكتور محمد الحبش اقتبس منها *


*في الصيف الماضي كتب لي زيارة للبرازيل وكانت جمعية خيرية في سان باولو، تنشر إعلاناً عقب كل نشرة أخبار تدعو فيه الأجاويد فيه إلى التبرع لمواساة لقطاء سان باولو حيث ترعى هذه الجمعية وحدها اثنين وثمانين ألف لقيط في سان باولو !. *
*وأعتقد أن هذا الرقم جد مناسب لإجراء مقارنة مقاربة مع سوريا مثلاً، فسان باولو يبلغ تعداد سكانها سبعة عشر مليوناً وسوريا كذلك سبعة عشر مليوناً، وفي الإحصائيات الرسمية فإن دار اللقطاء الوحيدة في سوريا تستقبل سنوياً من أربعين إلى خمسين حالة، فإذا اعتبرنا أن الحالات المكتومة تبلغ مثل ذلك أيضاً فإن الرقم يتضاعف إلى نحو ثمانين لقيطاً. *
*وهكذا فإن عملية حسابية بسيطة تكشف لك أن المجتمع الإسلامي لا زال أنظف من المجتمع الغربي من الناحية الأسرية بألف مرة على أقل تقدير. *
*هذا إذا لم نتعرض للمواليد غير الشرعيين، فهؤلاء يبلغون أرقاماً خيالية، ذلك أن القانون البرازيلي.. والقوانين الغربية عموماً تلزم أحد الأبوين إذا اعترف بالمولود بالإنفاق عليه جبراً ولا تسميه لقيطاً، ولا أملك هنا إحصائيات دقيقة عن أعداد هؤلاء في البرازيل، ولكن أذكر بالمشكلة التي أثارها الإعلام في العام الماضي حول واقع (الجرذان البشرية) وهم اللقطاء المهملون في أقبية المترو، حيث زاد عددهم في البرازيل عن 800 ألف طفل، حيث طالب بعض النواب بمنح الشرطة سلطات استثنائية بإطلاق النار عليهم ليريحوا ويستريحوا. *
*وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بلغ عدد المواليد غير الشرعيين دون سن البلوغ تسعة عشر مليون إنسان، وهذا الرقم يتزايد في كل عام بمعدل مليون مولود سفاحاً !. **إن هذه الأرقام لا تحتوي على أدنى مبالغة، والمشكلة أن المجتمع الغربي لا ينظر إلى هذه الأرقام بالسوداوية التي ننظر، سيما بعد أن اعترفت كثير من الكنائس بالشذوذ الجنسي، وطرحت في البرلمانات مسألة نكاح المحارم على أنها من حقوق الإنسان.*


----------



## Patriot (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

*ثانيا -  جريدة الوطن *

*على الرابط *
*http://www.egyptiangreens.com/docs/general/index.php?eh=newhit&subjectid=3615&subcategoryid=260&categoryid=36*

*مقال بتاريخ 09.04.2003*

*اقتبس منه *

*وإنصافا للفتاة العربية فإن ظاهرة العنوسة ليست ظاهرة قاصرة على المجتمعات العربية وحدها ، وإنما هي بطبيعة الحال ظاهرة عالمية ، غير أن الغرب الذي يعاني أيضا من ظاهرة العنوسة لا يشعر بحدتها مثل المجتمعات العربية نظرا لأن الزنا عندهم ليس محرما ، بل تظل المرأة تعاشر الرجل معاشرة الأزواج سنوات طويلة وقد تنجب سفاحاً ، وفي النهاية قد يقرران الزواج أو الانفصال .. هكذا بكل بساطة . *


----------



## انت الفادي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> اولا - مركز الدراسات أمان
> 
> على الرابط
> http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmprint.php?ArtID=843
> ...



عزيزي باتريوت.. كنت اعتقد دائما انك تلتزم بالموضوعية في موضايعك و مشاركاتك

و لكن اسمح لي ان اقول لك ان هذه المشاركة منك هي مهذلة..اعزرني في اللفظ و لكن هذه هي الحقيقة..
فالظاهرة التي حور مفهومها كاتب الموضوع ليست هي ظاهرة الزنا و ابناء غير شرعيين..
لان الكاتب يتكلم عن حالة اجتماعية و ليست حالة روحية..

عزيزي.. ما هو تعريف اللقيط؟؟؟؟؟ الاطفال اللقطاء موجودين في كل انحاء العالم حتي في السعودية.. فهي لا تفيد لا من قريب و لا من بيعد الي حالات زنا او ابناء شرعيين بل تفيد الي الحالة الاجتماعية المادية لمجتمع..
فكلما تعرض مجتمع للفقر ذاد عدد اللقطاء...فليس هنا للموضوع علاقة بالابناء الغير شريعيين .. و بالتالي استدلالك او استدلال الشيخ كاتب الموضوع هو تدليس واضح و تحريف للحقائق..
فنجد في الدول العربية الفقيرة نسبة كبيرة جدا من الاطفال اللقطاء.. فهل هذا دليل علي انهم ابناء غير شرعيين؟؟؟
بالعكس هو دليل علي الفقر.. فنجد ان الابوين الفقيرين يبيعو اولادهم كما يحدث في بعض مناطق الهند.. و نجد ان الابوين يخرجوا ابنائهم من البيت .. فتذداد نسبة التشرد بينهم لانهم غير قادرين علي اعالة اطفالهم..
عزيزي.. حتي النقطة التي قالها كاتب الموضوع عن الزام الدولة للاب بالابن في حالة الاعتراف به.. فهذه ايضا لا تعني انه ابن شرعي.. فماذا يحدث لو ان الاب اعترف بأبنه و هو غير متزوج بالام؟؟؟ هل اصبح الابن شرعي لمجرد اعتراف الاب له؟؟
اي تخريف هذا؟؟؟
هل لمجرد ارتفاع نسبة الفقر في دولة و ارتفاع نسبة المتشردين هو ايضا نفس ارتفاع نسبة الابناء الغير شرعيين؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *ثانيا -  جريدة الوطن *
> 
> *على الرابط *
> *http://www.egyptiangreens.com/docs/general/index.php?eh=newhit&subjectid=3615&subcategoryid=260&categoryid=36*
> ...



و هنا ايضا هذا تجني واضح و صريح منك عزيزي او من كاتب هذا الكلام.. و تجني بجهل فظيع ايضا..

لانك تعلم ان الزنا في المسيحية ممنوع.. فكيف يقول كلمة الزنا عندهم ليس حرام؟؟؟
هل الموضوع هنا فرض عضلات..

ظاهرة العنوسة في المجتمعات العربية لمعلوميتك ليس هو فقط عدم وجود راغب في الزواج من الفتاة بل هو ايضا هناك اسباب عديدة و عادات  تمنع من زواج الفتاة..
فنجد في المجتمعات العربية... اذا تقدم شاب لخطبة فتاة.. فهو ينظر الي مكرزها المالي هل يناسب مركزه ام لا.. و ينظر الي جمالها و و و و .. ثم يأتي دور اهل العروسة.. فينظرون الي ما يقدر ان يقدمه هذا العريس لبنتهم.. هل هو حاصل علي شهادة؟؟ هل هو يمتلك شقة او بيت.. و بالتالي تحكم الحياة المادية هذا المجتمع.. 
اقرأ في الجرائد العربية حتي تعرف هذه المشاكل التي تقف حائل بين الشباب و الشابات و العادات التي ليس لها اي معني..
اما المجتمع الغربي  فقد تحرر من هذه العادات.. فأذا احب شاب فتاة .. فلن ينظر الي اهلها و مركزهم او مالها و هي ايضا لن تنظر الي ماله او مركزه او املاكه.. بل هي تريده لشخصه و هو يريدها لشخصها.


----------



## Patriot (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي باتريوت.. كنت اعتقد دائما انك تلتزم بالموضوعية في موضايعك و مشاركاتك
> 
> و لكن اسمح لي ان اقول لك ان هذه المشاركة منك هي مهذلة..اعزرني في اللفظ و لكن هذه هي الحقيقة..
> فالظاهرة التي حور مفهومها كاتب الموضوع ليست هي ظاهرة الزنا و ابناء غير شرعيين..
> ...


 

*الحبيب انت الفادي *

*لا مشكلة اخي الكريم رأيك و احترمه *

*و لكن لو انك تابعت الموضوع الى اخره لوجدت ان الكاتب (و بالمناسبة هو ليس شيخا من مشايخنا اي انه لا يلقي خطبا في الجوامع بل هو دكتوراة في الشريعة الاسلامية و عضو لمجلس الشعب السوري و يظهر على القنوات الفضائية كالجزيرة و العربية للابداء عن رأي سوريا في كثير من المواضيع السياسية لا الاسلامية )*
*تحدث عن اعداد الاطفال غير الشرعيين و لم يتحدث عن اللقطاء بالمفهوم الذي اردته انت *

*و عندما يصبح العدد بهذ الشكل فهو عبارة عن ظاهرة اجتماعية ناتجة عن خلل ديني و ذلك عندما يصبح القانون الوضعي هو السائد و يلغى القانون الديني الصادر عن الله جل جلاله و هنا اقصد قانون الكنيسة و قانون الاسلام معا *

*بالنسبة للقطاء اللذين قد تجدهم في السعودية ارجو منك ان تتبع معي اسلوب البحث لا الادعاء فقط كما فعلت انا و وضعت اكثر من مصدر *

*بكل محبة مرة اخرى *


----------



## Patriot (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> و هنا ايضا هذا تجني واضح و صريح منك عزيزي او من كاتب هذا الكلام.. و تجني بجهل فظيع ايضا..
> 
> لانك تعلم ان الزنا في المسيحية ممنوع.. فكيف يقول كلمة الزنا عندهم ليس حرام؟؟؟
> هل الموضوع هنا فرض عضلات..
> ...


 
*بالنسبة لهذه المشاركة اخي انت الفادي *

*معك حق و الصراحة اني بعد ان وضعت هذه المشاركة ندمت عليها لأني اعرف تمام المعرفة ان الزنا ممنوع في المسيحية *

*و لكن السؤال الذي طرحته في هذا المنتدى لماذا لا يوجد عقوبة ارضية للزنا و انما الموضوع يترك فقط لله *
*و هل يجوز هذا في ظل عدم وجود قوانين وضعية توجد عقوبة للزنا مما يؤدي الى انحلال المجتمع و مشاركاتي السابقة تدل على عدد اللقطاء او الابناء غير الشرعيين في العالم الغربي *


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> اولا - مركز الدراسات أمان
> 
> على الرابط
> http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmprint.php?ArtID=843
> ...


 
يا عزيزي الموضوع لا يسمح بالمزاح
فنحن لسنا هنا لنمزح معك, بل لنرد عليك
المضحك في موضوعك, انك قلت ان 50 بالمئة من اطفال الولايات المتحدة هم اودلا غير شرعيين, بينما دليلك الخائب يتكلم عن البرازيل
فيا صديقي, البرازيل ليست في الولايات المتحدة, البرازيل هي بلدة منفصلة في جنوب امريكا اللاتينية
فأعرف كيف تقرأ السطور مستقبلا
فماذكرته انت هو مجرد مزحة و اضحوكة خائبة تلفي فيها كذبك و جهلك
المواقع الأسلامية المحمدية و تقارير شيوخك تبللهم و تشرب ميتهم او تحطهم في صندوق التوفير, هذا شئ لا اكترث به فنحن لا نعترف بهذه الأكاذيب الغبية و لا بهذه الخزعبلات البالية

اريد دليل من مصدر محايد, و ليكن ال cnn, bbc او اي محطة اخبار عالمية امريكية تنقل لنا هذه الأرقام الكاذبة التي مكانها هو الفكر المحمدي الخبيث

سأعطيك اخر فرصة لتأتي لنا بدليل من موقع موثوق به و ليس خزعبلات علماك التافهة

و الا سأقوم بحذف الموضوع و طردك من المنتدى لفترة حتى تتعلم كيف تتكلم بدليل و تنتبه للكلمات التي تخرج من في هذا المنتدى

منتظر الدليل...


----------



## Patriot (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> يا عزيزي الموضوع لا يسمح بالمزاح
> فنحن لسنا هنا لنمزح معك, بل لنرد عليك
> المضحك في موضوعك, انك قلت ان 50 بالمئة من اطفال الولايات المتحدة هم اودلا غير شرعيين, بينما دليلك الخائب يتكلم عن البرازيل
> فيا صديقي, البرازيل ليست في الولايات المتحدة, البرازيل هي بلدة منفصلة في جنوب امريكا اللاتينية
> ...


 
*مع احترامي الشديد لشخصك و لكن انا طبيب اعرف كيف اتكلم و لست في انتظار احد ليعلمني اذ اني اعتمد بشكل دائم على الدليل و البرهان *
*و كفى هذا التهديد السخيف الذي تظلون تهددونا به *
*ذكرت لك في مشاركة سابقة اذا كنت عضوا غير مرغوب به في هذا المنتدى فقط اخبرني *
*اما غير ذلك فأنا استقبل الطرد من المنتدى لفترة او بشكل دائم برحابة صدر*

*فهذا دليل دامغ على عدم قدرتكم على الرد على اسئلتي و الشعور بالحرج *
*علما ان كل اسألتي هي بغرض البحث و المعرفة و ليس غير ذلك *

*و رجاء كشخص مسيحي حاول قليلا ان تقلل من ظن السوء بالناس فهذا ليس من طباع السيد المسيح  *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## Patriot (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

الاخ الحبيب ماي روك 

اليك الدليل القاطع و الرقم الصحيح مائة بالمائة و من موقع الاحصاءات الامريكية التابع للحكومة الامريكية 

على الرابط 

و باللغة الانكليزية ايضا 

ارجو القراءة بتمعن و اذا اردت يمكنني ان اترجم من اجل عيون القراء الاكارم 


http://www.childstats.gov/americaschildren/famsoc2.asp

*Births to Unmarried Women*

Increases in births to unmarried women are among the many changes in American society that have affected family structure and the economic security of children. Children of unmarried mothers are at higher risk of having adverse birth outcomes such as low birthweight and infant mortality than are children of married mothers. They are also more likely to live in poverty than children of married mothers.
Indicator FAM2.A: Birth rates for unmarried women by age of mother, 1980–2005





NOTE: The 2005 rate for total ages 15–44 is preliminary. 2005 data for specific age groups are not available.
SOURCE: Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, National Center for Health Statistics, National Vital Statistics System.​
There were 48 births for every 1,000 unmarried women ages 15–44 in 2005.10​
Between 1980 and 1994, the birth rate for unmarried women ages 15–44 increased from 29 to 46 per 1,000. Between 1995 and 2002, the rate fluctuated little, ranging from 43 to 44 per 1,000; since 2002, however, the rate has increased.​
Between 1994 and 2004, birth rates for unmarried women declined for women under age 20, increased somewhat for women ages 20–24, and increased for women 25–29 through 40–44 years of age. Specifically, the rates for younger teens ages 15–17 fell more than one-third, from 32 to 20 per 1,000. Rates in 2004 remained highest for women ages 20–24 (73 per 1,000), followed closely by the rate for women ages 25–29 (69 per 1,000).​
There was a long-term rise between 1960 and 1994 in the nonmarital birth rate, which is linked to a number of factors​
The proportion of women of childbearing age who were unmarried increased from under one-third in 1960 to almost half in 1994. Concurrently, there was an increase in nonmarital cohabitation. The likelihood that an unmarried woman would marry before the child was born declined steeply from the early 1960s to the early 1980s, and continued to fall, although more modestly, through the 1990s.At the same time, childbearing within marriage fell by almost half between 1960 and 1994.​
After several years of relative stability beginning in the mid- to late-1990s, the birth rate for unmarried women has increased since 2002. The proportion of women of childbearing age who were unmarried continued to rise, to over half in 2005. In 2002, however, nonmarital cohabitation remained relatively unchanged: nearly 3 in 10 unmarried women ages 25–29 were in cohabiting relationships.14​
Children are at greater risk for adverse consequences when born to a single mother because the social, emotional, and financial resources available to the family may be more limited. The proportion of births to unmarried women is useful for understanding the extent to which children born in a given year may be affected by any disadvantage—social, financial, or health—associated with being born outside of marriage. The change in the percentage of births to unmarried women reflects changes in the birth rate for unmarried women relative to the birth rate for married women.
Indicator FAM2.B: Percentage of all births to unmarried women by age of mother, 1980 and 2005




NOTE: Data for 2005 are preliminary. 
SOURCE: Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, National Center for Health Statistics, National Vital Statistics System.​
In 2005, 37 percent of all births were to unmarried women.​
The percentage of all births to unmarried women rose sharply from 18 percent in 1980 to 33 percent in 1994. From 1994 to 2000, the percentage ranged from 32 to 33 percent. The percentage increased more rapidly since 2000, reaching 37 percent in 2005. ​
Between 1980 and 2005, the proportion of births to unmarried women rose sharply for women in all age groups. Among teenagers, the proportion was high throughout the period and rose from 62 to 90 percent for ages 15–17 and from 40 to 79 percent for ages 18–19. The proportion tripled for births to women in their twenties, rising from 19 to 56 percent for ages 20–24 and from 9 to 29 percent for ages 25–29. The proportion of births to unmarried women in their thirties more than doubled from 8 to 17 percent.​
Nearly 4 in 10 total births, including more than 4 in 10 first births, were to unmarried women in 2004. More than two thirds of women under age 25 having their first child were not married.​
The increases in the proportion of births to unmarried women, especially during the 1980s, were linked to increases in the birth rates for unmarried women in all age groups during this period. In addition, the number of unmarried women increased by about one-fourth, as women from the baby boom generation postponed marriage.​
During the late 1990s, the rate of increase in the proportion of births to unmarried women slowed. The comparative stability was linked to a renewed rise in birth rates for married women. The rate of increase in the proportion of births to unmarried women was greater in the 2000s, reflecting large increases in nonmarital birth rates concurrent with relatively little​
change in birth rates for married women​
طبعا هذه هي الاحصاءات المسجلة حكوميا ناهيك عن الحالات الشاذة التي لا تستطيع اي حكومة في العالم تسجيلها و بالتالي يمكننا افتراض وجود 10% حالات مشابهة غير مسجلة​

و طبعا هذا الموقع هو الموقع الرسمي للاحصاءات التابع للحكومة الامريكية​


بكل محبة .​
و هذا هو الدليل الدامغ و الرقم الصحيح المسجل دوليا​


----------



## samer12 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

  يا باتريوت أنتم في غالب الأحيان تخلطون الحابل بالنابل فلا تعرفون بماذا تتكلمون ...
سأخذ أنا دورك وسوف أسألك  كوني  سوري مثلك .
تركيا هي دولة إسلامية بنفس المعنة الذي تريد تطبيقه عن الغرب ما رأيك بإنتشار الدعارة في تركيا . 
الشيشان هم من المسلمين . وكونك سوري وجب عليك أن تعرف أنهم من أسقط الشعوب بتجارة الجنس .
فإذا أردت النقاش أنا جاهز وسوف أتحمل جهلك كوني ابن بلدك . 
ولي عودة للموضوع ولكن بعد سماع إجابتك .


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

دكتور و ما تعرف تقرأ و تفهم انجليزي؟
سترى ردي القادم الذي يفضحك جهلك و عدم فهمك حتى للغة الأنجليزية
فالمقال هذا هو دليل قاطع على كذبك في بداية الموضوع

سنرى قريبا كيف يفهم المسلم النصوص بحسب مزاجه و حسب فهمه الناقص

أكرر, النص و الدليل لا يحمل اي اشارة لأي وجود لمثل هذه النسبة الكاذبة
و سنأتي للدليل بعدما اترجم المقالة حرفيا و اكتب ردي الكامل على هذه التفاهة

التي ستلحقها عقوبات لعضويتك و موضوعك, لتتعلم قول الحقائق و لا تكذب يا مسلم

انتظرونا...


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

*الحبيب ماي روك *

*ارجوك تخلى عن هذا الاسلوب معي *

*انت تسعى للتبشير و هذا امر جيد و لكنه لا يعني ان كل من يضع ردا من المسلمين كاذب *

*سأترجم لك النص بنفسي و لا مشكلة *

*و ارجوك تذكر اننا لسنا في حرب *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

اخ ماي روك 

هل حذفت ردي على الاخ سامر ؟!!!!

رجاء منتظر الرد


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

الحبيب ماي روك 

انا اعمل على الترجمة و سأضعها قريبا و مازلت بانتظار ردك على حذف مشاركتي التي رددت بها على الاخ سامر


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

*اليك الترجمة الحرفية اخي الكريم ماي روك *

*الاخ الحبيب ماي روك**اليك الدليل القاطع و الرقم الصحيح مائة بالمائة و منموقع الاحصاءات الامريكية التابع للحكومة الامريكية**على الرابط**وباللغة الانكليزية ايضا**ارجو القراءة بتمعن و اذا اردت يمكنني ان اترجم مناجل عيون القراء الاكارم**http://www.childstats.gov/americaschildren/famsoc2.asp*

*Births to Unmarried Women*​*Increases in births to unmarried women are among the many changes in American society that have affected family structure and the economic security of children. *​
*ان ازدياد الولادات للنساء غير  المتزوجين هو من بين التغيرات العديدة في المجتمع الأمريكي و التي أثرت على الهيكل العائلي و الأمن الاقتصادي للأطفال *​​​*Children of unmarried mothers are at higher risk of having adverse birth outcomes such as low birth weight and infant mortality than are children of married mothers.*​
*الاطفال للامهات غير المتزوجات يتعرضون لمخاطرة عالية نتيجة الولادة غير المؤمنة مثل انخفاض وزن الولادة و معدل وفيات الرضع بالمقارنة مع الاطفال المولودين لأمهات متزوجات *​​​* They are also more likely to live in poverty than children of married mothers.*​
*هم ايضا معرضين للعيش بقلة او فقر مقارنة مع الاطفال المولودين لأمهات متزوجات *​​​
*Indicator FAM2.A: Birth rates for unmarried women by age of mother, 1980–2005*​
*الشكل اسفله يعبر عن معدل الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات حسب عمر الام بين عامي 1980 – و  2005 *​​​

*NOTE: The 2005 rate for total ages 15–44 is preliminary. 2005 data for specific age groups are not available.*​
*ملاحظة : معدلات عام 2005 لأعمار 15 – 44 هي تقريبية حيث ان معلومات عام 2005 غير متوفرة *​
*SOURCE: Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, National Center for Health Statistics, *​
*المصدر : مركز مراقبة الاوبئة و الوقاية , احصائيات المركز القومي للصحة *​​​*National Vital Statistics System**.*​​*There were 48 births for every 1,000 unmarried women ages 15–44 in 2005.*​
*هناك 48 ولادة لكل 1000 امرأة غير متزوجة بين عمري 15 – 44 *​*هنا تعليقي و ليس ترجمة ( لاحظ ان هذه النسبة هي خاصة بالنساء العازبات و ليس النساء المتزوجات )اذا من بين 1000 امراة عازبة يولد 48 طفل .*​​​
*Between 1980 and 1994, the birth rate for unmarried women ages 15–44 increased from 29 to 46 per 1,000. Between 1995 and 2002, the rate fluctuated little, ranging from 43 to 44 per 1,000; since 2002, however, the rate has increased.*
*بين عامي 1980 و 1994 ارتفع معدل الولادات للنساء الغير متزوجات بين عمري 15 – 44 من 29 ولادة الى 46 بين كل 1000 امرأة و بين عامي 1995 و 2002 تقلب هذا المعدل قليلا بين 43 ولادة و حتى 44 بين كل 1000 امرأة عازبة , على العموم المعدل قد ازداد *​
*Between 1994 and 2004, birth rates for unmarried women declined for women under age 20, increased somewhat for women ages 20–24, and increased for women 25–29 through 40–44 years of age. Specifically, the rates for younger teens ages 15–17 fell more than one-third, from 32 to 20 per 1,000.*
*بين عامي 1994 و 2004  تقدمت نسبة الولادات للنساء العازبات تحت سن الـ 20 و ازدادت بشكل ما للنساء بين سني الـ 20 و الـ 24 و ازدادت للنساء بين سني الـ 25 و الـ 29 و نفس الامر بالنسبة للنساء من سن الـ40 الى سن الـ 44 خصوصا بينما هبطت بالنسبة للمراهقات بين سني الـ 15 و الـ الـ 17 بنسبة اكثر من الثلث و تحديدا من 32 ولادة الى 20 ولادة لكل 100 امرأة غير متزوجة *​
* Rates in 2004 remained highest for women ages 20–24 (73 per 1,000), followed closely by the rate for women ages 25–29 (69 per 1,000). *
*بقيت نسبة عام 2004 هي الاعلى للنساء من عمر 20 – 24 ( 73 لكل 1000) و اقتربت منها جدا بالنسبة للنساء من عمر 25 – 29 ( 69 لكل 1000 ) .*​
*There was a long-term rise between 1960 and 1994 in the no marital birth rate, which is linked to a number of factors*
*كان هناك ارتفاع على المدى الطويل بين عامي 1960 و 1994 في معدلات الولادة بدون زواج و التي ارتبطت بعدد من العوامل *​
*The proportion of women of childbearing age who were unmarried increased from under one-third in 1960 to almost half in 1994.*
*التقبل بين النساء الغير متزوجات و اللواتي هن في سن الانجاب ارتفع من اقل من الثلث الى النصف تقريبا بين عامي 1960 – و 1994 *​
* Concurrently, there was an increase in no marital cohabitation. The likelihood that an unmarried woman would marry before the child was born declined steeply from the early 1960s to the early 1980s, and continued to fall, although more modestly, through the 1990s.At the same time, childbearing within marriage fell by almost half between 1960 and 1994.*
*و بالتزامن كان هناك ارتفاع في نسبة التعايش مع وضع اللازواج  الاحتمال القوي ان المرأة العازبة يمكن ان تتزوج قبل انجاب طفلها انحدر تدريجيا من بداية 1960 و حتى 1980 و استمر في الانحدار ايضا و باحتشام اكثر خلال 1990 و في نفس الوقت قابلية الانجاب خلال الزواج هبطت بمعدل النصف بين عامي 1960 و 1994 *​
*After several years of relative stability beginning in the mid- to late-1990s, the birth rate for unmarried women has increased since 2002. The proportion of women of childbearing age who were unmarried continued to rise, to over half in 2005. In 2002, however, no marital cohabitation remained relatively unchanged: nearly 3 in 10 unmarried women ages 25–29 were in cohabiting relationships.*
*بعد عدة سنوات من استقرار العلاقة التي بدأت في منتصف الى اواخر التسعينات ارتفعت معدلات الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات منذ عام 2002 .*
*و ظلت القابلية للولادة بين النساء غير المتزوجات و اللواتي في سن الانجاب ترتفع الى اكثر من النصف في عام 2005 .*
*و في عام 2002 على العموم التعايش مع وضع اللازواج بقي بدون تغيير , تقريبا 3 نساء عازبات من كل 10 بين عمري 25 – 29 كانوا يتعايشون مع هذه العلاقات *​*Children are at greater risk for adverse consequences when born to a single mother because the social, emotional, and financial resources available to the family may be more limited. *​
*يتعرض الاطفال لمخاطر عظيمة من عواقب الفقر عند الولادة لأم عازية بسبب ان المصادر الاجتماعية و العاطفية و المالية المتوفرة للعائلة قد تكون محدودة اكثر *​*The proportion of births to unmarried women is useful for understanding the extent to which children born in a given year may be affected by any disadvantage—social, financial, or health—associated with being born outside of marriage.*​
*ان نسبة الولاادات للنساء الغير متزوجات هو امر مفيد لفهم  الامتداد على الاطفال المولودين في الاعوام المعطاة و اللذين ممكن ان يتأثروا بأي نوع من انواع السلبيات – الاجتماعية او المساعدة الصحية بالنسبة لكونهم ولدوا خارج نطاق الزواج *​* The change in the percentage of births to unmarried women reflects changes in the birth rate for unmarried women relative to the birth rate for married women.*​
*التغير النسبة المثوية  للولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات اثر و غير في معدلات الولادة للنساء الغير متزوجات و بشكل مرتبط مع النساء المتوجات *

*Indicator FAM2.B: Percentage of all births to unmarried women by age of mother, 1980 and 2005*

*الشكل اسفله يعبر عن النسبة المثوية للولادات لنساء غير متزوجات من حيث العمر بين عامي 1980 و 2005 *


*NOTE: Data for 2005 are preliminary. 
SOURCE: Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, National Center for Health Statistics, **National Vital Statistics System**.*

*النسب المئوية مستقاة من نفس المصدر السابق *​
*In 2005, 37 percent of all births were to unmarried women.*
*في عام 2005 كانت النسبة لجميع الولادات هي 37%  من نساء غير متزوجات *
*The percentage of all births to unmarried women rose sharply from 18 percent in 1980 to 33 percent in 1994. From 1994 to 2000, the percentage ranged from 32 to 33 percent. The percentage increased more rapidly since 2000, reaching 37 percent in 2005. *
*النسبة المئوية لكافة الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات ارتفعت من 18 % في عام 1980 الى 33 % في عام 1994 و من عام 1994 و حتى عام 2000 ترواحت النسبة المئوية بين 32 % و حتى 33 % *
*و ازدادت هذه النسبة بسرعة كبيرة منذ عام 2000 لتصل 37 % في عام 2005 *
*Between 1980 and 2005, the proportion of births to unmarried women rose sharply for women in all age groups*
*بين عامي 1980 و 2005  ارتفعت قابلية التعايش مع الولادات من دون زواج بحدة للنساء من كل الفئات العمرية *
*. Among teenagers, the proportion was high throughout the period and rose from 62 to 90 percent for ages 15–17 and from 40 to 79 percent for ages 18–19. The proportion tripled for births to women in their twenties, rising from 19 to 56 percent for ages 20–24 and from 9 to 29 percent for ages 25–29. *
*بين المراهقات قابلية التعايش في هذه الفترة كانت مرتفعة و ارتفعت من 62 % الى 90 % للاعمار من 15 الى 17 و من 40% الى 79% للاعمار من 18 الى 19 *
*قابلية التعايش تضاعفت ثلاثة مرات للولادة للنساء في سن العشرينات و ارتفعت من 19% الى 56% للاعمار من 20 الى 24 و من 9% الى 29 % للاعمار 25 الى 29 *​
*The proportion of births to unmarried women in their thirties more than doubled from 8 to 17 percent. *
*قابلية التعايش للولادات لنساء غير متزوجات في خلال الثلاثينيات من اعمارهن تضاعفت مرتين من 8 % الى 17 % *
*Nearly 4 in 10 total births, including more than 4 in 10 first births, were to unmarried women in 2004. More than two thirds of women under age 25 having their first child were not married. *
*تقريبا 4 من كل 10 ولادات بما فيها ما يزيد عن 4 من كل 10 ولادات للمرة الاولى كانت لنساء غير متزوجات في عام 2004 *
*ما يزيد على الثلثين للنساء تحت سن 25 انجبوا اطفالهم للمرة الاولى من دون زواج *​
*The increases in the proportion of births to unmarried women, especially during the 1980s, were linked to increases in the birth rates for unmarried women in all age groups *
*الزيادة في قابلية التعايش للولادات لنساء غير متزوجات و خصوصا خلال الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي ارتبطت بزيادة الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات من جميع الفئات العمرية*​
*during this period. In addition, the number of unmarried women increased by about one-fourth, as women from the baby boom generation postponed marriage. *
*خلال هذه الفترة و بالاضافة ارتفع الرقم للنساء غير المتزوجات بحوالي الربع , بالنسبة للنساء اللواتي اتين من جيل مزدهر بالاطفال يؤجلون الزواج *​
*During the late 1990s, the rate of increase in the proportion of births to unmarried women slowed.*
*خلال التسعينات من القرن الماضي ارتفعت نسبة التعايش للنساء الغير متزوجات ببطء*
* The comparative stability was linked to a renewed rise in birth rates for married women. *
*ان استقرار هذه المقارنة ارتبط بارتفاع متجدد في نسبة الولادة للنساء المتزوجات *
*The rate of increase in the proportion of births to unmarried women was greater in the 2000s, reflecting large increases in no marital birth rates concurrent with relatively little *
*change in birth rates for married women*
*ان نسبة ارتفاع قابلية التعايش مع الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات كانت اعظم بعد بداية القرن الجديد و تعكس الازدياد الكبير لمعدلات  الولادة من دون زواج التي تزامنت مع القليل من التغيير لمعدلات الولادة للنساء المتزوجات *
*انتهت الترجمة *​​​​​
*طبعا هذه هي الاحصاءات المسجلة حكوميا ناهيك عن الحالات الشاذةالتي لا تستطيع اي حكومة في العالم تسجيلها و بالتالي يمكننا افتراض وجود 10% حالاتمشابهة غير مسجلة*
*و طبعا هذا الموقع هو الموقع الرسمي للاحصاءات التابع للحكومةالامريكية*
*بكل محبة . *
*و هذا هو الدليل الدامغ و الرقم الصحيح المسجل دوليا*


*و تعقيبا على كلامي السابق *

*لاحظ ايضا ان الكثير من الامهات يتزوجون بعد معرفة الحمل و بالتالي لا تشملهن هذه الاحصائية *
*و كما ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة لي ان هذه الاحصائية ايضا لم تتضمن الحالات الشاذة التي لا تستطيع أي حكومة في العالم ان تسجلها و بالتالي فالنسبة في ارتفاع *
​


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



samer12 قال:


> يا باتريوت أنتم في غالب الأحيان تخلطون الحابل بالنابل فلا تعرفون بماذا تتكلمون ...
> سأخذ أنا دورك وسوف أسألك كوني سوري مثلك .
> تركيا هي دولة إسلامية بنفس المعنة الذي تريد تطبيقه عن الغرب ما رأيك بإنتشار الدعارة في تركيا .
> الشيشان هم من المسلمين . وكونك سوري وجب عليك أن تعرف أنهم من أسقط الشعوب بتجارة الجنس .
> ...


 

حبيبي سامر 

انا رددت عليك على هذه المشاركة و اعتقد لن مشاركتي وصلتك على البريد الالكتروني و لكنها حذفت لسبب لا يمكن ان اعرفه لذا ارجو منك ان ترد علي على الخاص و ذلك خوفا من ان يعتبرها الاخ ماي روك مشاركة مخالفة و يقوم بتطبيق العقوبات علينا


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*

لنرى مع بعض كيف المسلم يفهم الارقام بمزاجه و يفه النصوص بما يعجبه

سنرى كيف الدكتور المسلم لا يفهم حتى قراءة نص بالأنجليزي

العضو المسلم Patriot اتخذ من الصفحة التالية دليل له
http://www.childstats.gov/americaschildren/famsoc2.asp

وهي بالحقيقة ضده 

لنرى مع بعض

الدليل الأول:
There were 48 births for every 1,000 unmarried women ages 15–44 in 2005.10​
كان هناك 48 حالة ولادة لكل 100 أمرأة غير متزوجة بين عمر 15 الى 44 في سنة 2005

اي ان هناك اقل ال 5 بالمئة يا صديقي المسلم, 5 بالمئة فقط و ليس 50 بالمئة

الدليل الثاني:​Between 1980 and 1994, the birth rate for unmarried women ages 15–44 increased from 29 to 46 per 1,000. Between 1995 and 2002, the rate fluctuated little, ranging from 43 to 44 per 1,000;​ 
بين سنة 1980 و 1994 نسبة الولادة للنساء الغير متزوجات ازدادت من 29 الى 46 بالألف. بين 1995 و 2002, الأعمار من 15 الى 44 تقلبت بعض الشئ بين ال 43 و 44 بالألف

من جديد نرى ان النسبة لم تتعدى ال 5 بالمئة


الدليل الثالث:

Between 1994 and 2004, birth rates for unmarried women declined for women under age 20, increased somewhat for women ages 20–24, and increased for women 25–29 through 40–44 years of age.6, 7, 8 Specifically, the rates for younger teens ages 15–17 fell more than one-third, from 32 to 20 per 1,000. Rates in 2004 remained highest for women ages 20–24 (73 per 1,000), followed closely by the rate for women ages 25–29 (69 per 1,000).6, 11​
بين سنة 1994 و 2004, نسبة الولادات للنساء الغير متزوجات انخفضت للنساء الذين اقل من عمر ال 20, بينما ازدادت الى حد ما للنساء بين ال 25 و ال 29 الى ال 40 و 44
خصوصا النسةب لشباب العشرينات بين ال 15 و 17 انخفض اكثر من الثث, من 32 الى 20 بالألف.
النسبة في 2004 بقت الأعلى للنساء بين ال 20 و ال 24 (73 بالألف) ملحوقة بقرب للنساء بين 25 و 29 (69 بالألف)

دليل اخر سبف النصب المتراوحة بين ال 2 الى 7 بالمئة الى اعلى حد لها في 2004


الدليل الرابع:

هذا الدليل سيوضح معاني الكلمات الصغيرة التي فهمها المسلم بمزاجه و بفهمه البسيط الذي لا يتعدى معاني مفردات الكلمات​There was a long-term rise between 1960 and 1994 in the nonmarital birth rate, which is linked to a number of factors.8 The proportion of women of childbearing age who were unmarried increased from under one-third in 1960 to almost half in 1994. Concurrently, there was an increase in nonmarital cohabitation.12 The likelihood that an unmarried woman would marry before the child was born declined steeply from the early 1960s to the early 1980s, and continued to fall, although more modestly, through the 1990s.11 ,13 At the same time, childbearing within marriage fell by almost half between 1960 and 1994.6, 7, 8, 11​
كان هناك ارتفاع ممتد على فترة طويلة من ال 1960 و 1994 في اعداد الولاداتللغير متزوجين, الذي هو مربوط بعدة عوامل.
النسبة للنساء الذين يحملن اطفال وهن غير متزوجات ازداد من اقل الثلث في ال 1960 الى تقريب النصف في 1996, بمعنى ان كان ناك ازدياد في نسبة الولادة بدون زواج, المتعارف عليه المرأءة تتزوج قبل الولادة, هذه النسبة انخفضت من بدايات ال 1960 الى 1980 و استمرت بالأنخفاض الى التسعينيات 
في نفس الوقت حمل الأطفال خلال الزواج انخفظت الى النصف بين ال 1960 و الى 1994


بمعنى ان النسبة هي التي ازدادت الى النصف بالمئة
فبينما كانت 40 بالألف, اصبحت 60 بالألف في سنين التسعينات

راجع الصورة ادناه من جديد








نرى ان النسبة بالألف و العدد لم يصل ال 80 بالألف في اقصى حالاته

فأذا كنت يا عزيزي لا تعرف قرأءة الرسوم البيانية و لا تعرف نسبة ال proportion في علم الأحصاء, فأهلا بك لأعلمك و اشرح لك فأنا درست هذا المجال لسنة كاملة في كورسين مكثفتين

لكن الموضوع لا يحتاج الى كل هذا العلم, فالصورة التي وضعتها توضح ازدياد الأعداد بين ال 40 الى اقل ال 80 بالألف

اي بين ال 4 الى 8 بالمئة

لا عشرة و لا عشرين و لا خمسين


بهذا نرى الكذب المتعمد او الغير متعمد من الدكتور المسلم الذي يفهم معاني الكلمات لا معاني الجمل


سأعطيك خيارين

يا تعتذر و تعترف بخطأك و بذلك يستمر الموضوع بمصداقيته

او تستمر الرفض ليتبعه غلق للموضوع و ايقاف لعضويتك

لا يوجد اي تهديد في اي من الخيارين, فالأثنين قوانين المنتدى و يجب تنفيذهم


كل هذا, لتنتهب مستقبلا لكل كلمة تكتبها في الأقسام الحوارية


منتظر اختيارك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> لنرى مع بعض كيف المسلم يفهم الارقام بمزاجه و يفه النصوص بما يعجبه
> 
> سنرى كيف الدكتور المسلم لا يفهم حتى قراءة نص بالأنجليزي
> 
> ...


 

الحبيب ماي روك 

لماذا لم تكمل ترجمة التقرير الى الاخر 

سأضعها لك مرة اخرى 


*In 2005, 37 percent of all births were to unmarried women.*
*في عام 2005 كانت النسبة لجميع الولادات هي 37% من نساء غير متزوجات *
*The percentage of all births to unmarried women rose sharply from 18 percent in 1980 to 33 percent in 1994. From 1994 to 2000, the percentage ranged from 32 to 33 percent. The percentage increased more rapidly since 2000, reaching 37 percent in 2005. *
*النسبة المئوية لكافة الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات ارتفعت من 18 % في عام 1980 الى 33 % في عام 1994 و من عام 1994 و حتى عام 2000 ترواحت النسبة المئوية بين 32 % و حتى 33 % *
*و ازدادت هذه النسبة بسرعة كبيرة منذ عام 2000 لتصل 37 % في عام 2005 *
*Between 1980 and 2005, the proportion of births to unmarried women rose sharply for women in all age groups*
 

ما كتبته صحيح و لكن هذه كانت النسبة بالاف للولادات الحية و اذا انتبهت الى الرسم البياني لوجدت ان عنوان التقرير يبدأ بكلمة Live Birth 

اما نهاية التقرير كما وضعت لمقامك الكريم فتظهر النسبة الحقيقية 


حبيبي اذا كنت قد اخطأت فلا مانع لدي من الاعتذار و لكني لا ارى اني مخطأ 

فأريني حضرتك اين الخطأ و من اجلي معلش اضع بعض الدقائق من وقتك لتتضح الحقيقة 

و احب ان انوه في نهاية المشاركة اني لا اتهم المسيحية هنا و لكني اقول ان خلو النظام المسيحي من العقوبات الارضية سمح لمثل هذه الانظمة بالتعدي على حرمات الاعراض و بالتالي اصبح العالم غير اّمن 

عموما اخي الكريم كما قلت لك الموضوع ليس حربا في نهاية الامر و ليس كل ما نكتبه كذب 
و في قرارة نفسك تعرف انت ان البلدان الشرقية التي تسير على المسيحية الصحيحة لا توجد فيها مثل هذه النسب 

بكل محبة مرة اخرى


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *In 2005, 37 percent of all births were to unmarried women.*
> *في عام 2005 كانت النسبة لجميع الولادات هي 37% من نساء غير متزوجات *
> *The percentage of all births to unmarried women rose sharply from 18 percent in 1980 to 33 percent in 1994. From 1994 to 2000, the percentage ranged from 32 to 33 percent. The percentage increased more rapidly since 2000, reaching 37 percent in 2005. *
> *النسبة المئوية لكافة الولادات للنساء غير المتزوجات ارتفعت من 18 % في عام 1980 الى 33 % في عام 1994 و من عام 1994 و حتى عام 2000 ترواحت النسبة المئوية بين 32 % و حتى 33 % *
> ...


أتعجب بالفعل لماذا لم تضع السطر الذي قبل الكلام الذي نسخته

The change in the percentage of births to unmarried women reflects changes in the birth rate for unmarried women relative to the birth rate for married women​

تغير نسبة الولادات للنساء الغير متزوجات يعتمد على تغير نسبة الولادة للنساء الغير متزوجات موازية نسبة الولادات للنساء المتزوجات

بمعنى ان ليس نصف سكان امريكا هم اولاد زنى, بل نسبة 37 بالمئة مقارنة بالولادات للنساء المتزوجة هي لنساء غير متزوجات
و النسب لا تعني شئ مقارنة بالأرقام
فذكرنا نسبة الأرقام التي لا تتعدى العشرة بالمئة بأي حال من الأحوال​



> ما كتبته صحيح و لكن هذه كانت النسبة بالاف للولادات الحية و اذا انتبهت الى الرسم البياني لوجدت ان عنوان التقرير يبدأ بكلمة Live Birth


 
ما هذا يا دكتور؟
هل توجد ولادات غير حية؟؟؟؟ 
اذكرك من جديد, انه لا مجال للمزاح في كلامنا هذا





> حبيبي اذا كنت قد اخطأت فلا مانع لدي من الاعتذار و لكني لا ارى اني مخطأ


 

نعم اخطأت, فأنت قلت انه نصف اطفال الولايات المتحد غير شرعيين و اولاد زنى و هذا غير صحيح صحيح فنرى انك بنفسك قلت ان النسبة بحدود الثلث لا النصف

و اخطأت ايضا بنسبك ولادات بلد علماني الى المسيحية

فما دخل ولادات امريكا بالمسيحية؟ هل امريكا كلها مسيحيين يا Patriot؟
هل تأخذ عمل ناس لا تؤمن بالله و لا بأي شئ و تنسبه للمسيحية في بلد علماني؟



> و احب ان انوه في نهاية المشاركة اني لا اتهم المسيحية هنا و لكني اقول ان خلو النظام المسيحي من العقوبات الارضية سمح لمثل هذه الانظمة بالتعدي على حرمات الاعراض و بالتالي اصبح العالم غير اّمن


 
أنت تهتم بكل جهل يا عزيزي, فأنت نسبت الولادات في بلد علماني للمسيحية
فما دخل المسيحية و شريعتها في بلد علماني؟
من الذي يحكم في امريكا؟ الحكومة الأمريكية ام الكتاب المقدس؟ شريعة من التي تطبق؟

اضافة الى انك انت من خبط الحابل بالنابل, فأنت من اخذت احصائيات لشعب كامل ليس لها علاقة بالمسيحية
فلو اردت السؤال, اطرح النسبة عن المسيحيين, لا شعب بأكمله يضم على اكثر من 88 خلفية في مجتمعه

و قولك ان العقيدة المسيحية لم تضع اي عقاب هو السبب هو مجرد ادعاء و محض كذب من جديد, فليس كل من في الولايات المتحدة يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس و المسيحية ليعمل بما جاء به

اما قولك انه لا توجد عقوبات في المسيحية هو كلام خاطئ
اليك الموضوع التالي:
ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية 





> و في قرارة نفسك تعرف انت ان البلدان الشرقية التي تسير على المسيحية الصحيحة لا توجد فيها مثل هذه النسب


 
طبعا فالأغلبية مسيحيين بالأيمان و ليس بالأسم و الولادة المتوارثة لأنها تصير على مسار الكتاب المقدس, لا مسار دولة علمانية تحكم بقوانينها

سأعطيك أخر أخر فرصة, يا اما تعتذر عن الأخطاء في ارقامك و في وصفك, او ينزل العقاب عليك

اختر احد الأثنين في مداحلتك القادمة بدون اي اضافات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## samer12 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> حبيبي سامر
> 
> انا رددت عليك على هذه المشاركة و اعتقد لن مشاركتي وصلتك على البريد الالكتروني و لكنها حذفت لسبب لا يمكن ان اعرفه لذا ارجو منك ان ترد علي على الخاص و ذلك خوفا من ان يعتبرها الاخ ماي روك مشاركة مخالفة و يقوم بتطبيق العقوبات علينا


   يا باتريوت أمرك عجيب فعلاً ما علاقة الإدارة فأنا لم افعل أستقبال بريد من المنتدى لكن ظنك السيء دائماً بيهاجم الإدارة 
على كل حال أبدأ النقاش هنا ولا داعي للخاص


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> [/list]أتعجب بالفعل لماذا لم تضع السطر الذي قبل الكلام الذي نسخته
> 
> The change in the percentage of births to unmarried women reflects changes in the birth rate for unmarried women relative to the birth rate for married women​
> 
> ...


*شكرا لك اخي الكريم ماي روك على التوضيح *

*فعلا انا اعتذر اذا صدر مني اي خطأ *

*و انا اعتذر ليس خوفا من العقوبة و انما اذا صدر مني اي خطأ و هذه هي اخلاقي و الحمد لله *

*و رجاء مرة اخرى *

*حاول لمرة في حياتك ان تتخلى عن اسلوب التكذيب و التهديد لأي احد كائنا من كان *

*بكل احترام *


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هام - عن العقوبات في المسيحية*



Patriot قال:


> *شكرا لك اخي الكريم ماي روك على التوضيح *
> 
> *فعلا انا اعتذر اذا صدر مني اي خطأ *
> 
> *و انا اعتذر ليس خوفا من العقوبة و انما اذا صدر مني اي خطأ و هذه هي اخلاقي و الحمد لله *




أنا لم ادعي انك خائف يا صديقي و لم اجبرك على الأعتذار, بل وضعت بين يديك الأختيارين لضمان مصداقيتك في المنتدى, لنعرف من نحاور


*



و رجاء مرة اخرى 

حاول لمرة في حياتك ان تتخلى عن اسلوب التكذيب و التهديد لأي احد كائنا من كان 

بكل احترام 

أنقر للتوسيع...



انا لم اهددك ابدا, انا وضعت اماك الخيارين لتختار بحسب ارادتك و حسب رؤيتك لنضمن المصداقية في الكلام

و انا لم اقل ادبي لا عليك و لا عقيدتك, انا تكلمت بحدود المعلومات التي طرحت, لا أكثر و لا أقل

سلام و نعمة*


----------

